# Grizzly 11 x 26 Lathe (G9972Z)



## ShagDog (Mar 4, 2021)

I may have the opportunity to get a good price on a Grizzly 11 x 26 lathe (G9972Z). The specs on it look very good for me size wise. However, the only spec that concerns me is the speed ranges. The lowest speed is 150 rpm, next is 300 rpm, then 560 rpm, etc...

Is the 150 slow enough for threading? Is there too big a spread between the 150 and the 300 and then the 560. I do like to turn at a slow speed and I use HSS cutting tools.

Any other pros and cons concerning this lathe are also welcome.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Mar 5, 2021)

You could always change the motor out to a 3 phase with a VFD . Run it a while to see how it works for you,then decide on the motor change. If your worried about it being too fast for threading , do it Joe Pie style, away from the head stock .


----------



## keeena (Mar 5, 2021)

My biggest real complaints:

No power cross-feed
Lack of rigidity
There are some minor annoyances too: bolt to lock tailstock (slow), chuck a bit slow to swap (it bolts on thru a flange on the spindle), belt changes for speeds is a bit cumbersome, poorly placed power switch & e-stop.

It comes down to your use & expectations. This was my first lathe and I very quickly out-grew it...upgraded within 6-8 months I think.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 5, 2021)

To me, no power cross feed and no backgears are a deal killer.  Your needs may vary, and yes you could change out the motor to get variable speed
-Mark


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Mar 5, 2021)

The other posters in this thread have already stated why I moved up to the 12×36 class lathes.
More speeds, power cross feeds, handle tailstock position, rigidity, .....


----------



## ShagDog (Mar 8, 2021)

Deleted


----------

